
Breakthrough discovery links two of the heaviest known particles - ColinWright
https://news.nd.edu/news/breakthrough-discovery-links-two-of-the-heaviest-known-particles/
======
gus_massa
Nice result, but I'd remove the "breakthrough" in the title.

If I could fully editorialize the title I'd suggest "Link between the Higgs
boson and top quark finally measure as expected".

The Higgs boson is relate to the mass of the particles, so it should interact
more with the heaviest particles. In particular it was expected that the
easiest way to make a Higgs boson is using a top quark, and the easiest way
that a Higgs boson decompose is into a top/anti-top pair. In the previous
calculations this relation was used to estimate the production of the Higgs
boson. Now it is finally measured experimentally.

This is totally expected, but it must be measure in case there is something
weird going on there and because Physics is an experimental science after all.
Anyway, unless I missed some detail, this is the result of a lot of hard work
but there is nothing unexpected here to call it a "breakthrough".

